
A Statistical Approach to Prevent Account Takeover - tshtf
https://security.linkedin.com/blog-archive#01212016
======
xiphias
I hoped when linkedin writes an article for engineers, it's something
novel...it could be using the mouse movement as a fingerprint (like a company
that I know of does), or something else I haven't thought of....the IP address
just makes it hard for me to log in when I travel.

